# 2610 lift



## jake t (9 mo ago)

Lift won't stay up on low or no idel. Works well as long as idle is fast


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

jake t said:


> Lift won't stay up on low or no idel. Works well as long as idle is fast


2610 as in the YM2610 or the CK2610 ? Not sure as the two are different.


----------



## LouNY (Dec 15, 2016)

Most likely the piston seal on the lift cylinder leaking considerably.
Once lifted even with a load the 3 point should stay up in position even with the tractor off.


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

Ditto to LouNY's comment. Might raise with load, close stop valve and see if it still falls. If so, lift piston. Just don't try operating the lift with the stop valve completely closed.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Not even sure if the poster ever return to read the thread created. hmmmm


----------

